# My Art



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

I like to paint and figured I'd share a couple of pictures I've painted so far for the chihuahua room.

Chloe:


Chloe Painting by Chihuahuaesque, on Flickr

Rylie:


rylie painting 2 by Chihuahuaesque, on Flickr


photo-5 by Chihuahuaesque, on Flickr

Rylie and Tucker's weren't finished at this point, but I haven't taken updated pictures.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh these are beautiful! 
Wow you are so talented, just love them! Bravo!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

cute!  i love paintin, its been years since i dont it. i even bought myself an easel from ebay and it's stillin the box...unopened LOL


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Those are very good!!!
I used to take art in school and was pretty good at drawing and pastels. Never tried painting though.


----------



## ChiLaLa (Jan 9, 2012)

WOW those are really good and I absolutely LOVE the colors. 
If you take orders I'd love to get a couple


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

What fun! Love them


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I really really like those! I love the use of color. Very bright and expressive. What a great talent you have!


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks so much! I love using lots of color (because really, what's better than a blue chihuahua?!)


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

Those are very colorful. I like the first one the most. Your chi room will look nice with those on the walls.


----------

